# Lock Rabbet Drawer Joints



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you use a 1/4 inch router bit and make lock rabbet drawer joints with one set up? Or is it better to buy a drawer bit made for this purpose.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

All I can say see video on the site below 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/bt_door.html#drawer_lock_bits_anchor

==========


S Bolton said:


> Can you use a 1/4 inch router bit and make lock rabbet drawer joints with one set up? Or is it better to buy a drawer bit made for this purpose.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

The joint I was thinking about is the one shown here. Is the one from MLCS as simple as it looks? Looks like it would pay to buy that set up block made from UHMW. Which would be stronger?

MLCS seems to be very reasonably priced. Free shipping also I think.

Thanks

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

This is just my 2 cents

The one that can be made with the MLCS bit is stronger 

This is why,if you cut/route a nice sharp edge on the end of a board the chance of it snapping of is real good but if you cut it a angle it will help taking off the load..because of the hill, do this for a quick test chuck up a 1/4" bit and but a slot in , then remove it from the table and just push on it just a little bit and it will snap right off...nice and clean..

You don't need the setup block but it sure helps, you can make your own but it's nice to have the right one in your shop.

=====



S Bolton said:


> The joint I was thinking about is the one shown here. Is the one from MLCS as simple as it looks? Looks like it would pay to buy that set up block made from UHMW. Which would be stronger?
> 
> MLCS seems to be very reasonably priced. Free shipping also I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it as easy to use as they make it look?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Well yes and no , it's takes a little bit to get the hang of it..

=====


S Bolton said:


> Is it as easy to use as they make it look?
> 
> SB


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I made a jig that I use for the locking rabbet joint. All my drawers are made that way.

In this post, I show the jig and the joints I used for my tool chest. I have the plans for the jig around here, and will look for them if you want me to.
It uses a 1/4" bit and is very easy to use.
http://www.routerforums.com/71944-post27.html




S Bolton said:


> The joint I was thinking about is the one shown here. Is the one from MLCS as simple as it looks? Looks like it would pay to buy that set up block made from UHMW. Which would be stronger?
> 
> MLCS seems to be very reasonably priced. Free shipping also I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I see you got home 

Good to see you post ,,,did you have a nice train trip ? have you re-coved from the trip yet ?
VERY nice to meet you in person  Mike it was a joy for me...

=====
==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike, that project is great. I know it was posted some time ago.

Do you have more details on the drawer jig. I noticed a Shop Notes nearby. What issue is that?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It was great to meet you also, Bob. The train trip home was the fastest we've had so far. Nice way to see the country, except Nebraska. 

Steve;
The issue with the Drawer joint jig is Volume 3, 1994 , issue 18, pages 4-9. The locking rabbet joint can be made without it, but the jig really makes it easy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Nebraska,,,nap time for sure  miles and miles of nothing  even the cows are laying down taking naps most of the time..

======





AxlMyk said:


> It was great to meet you also, Bob. The train trip home was the fastest we've had so far. Nice way to see the country, except Nebraska.
> 
> Steve;
> The issue with the Drawer joint jig is Volume 3, 1994 , issue 18, pages 4-9. The locking rabbet joint can be made without it, but the jig really makes it easy.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike: If I could somehow get the plans I would like to built the jig. Is there anyway you can get them to me? I will be happy to pay postage and handling. If not, perhaps I can buy them from Shop Notes.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Check your PMs.


----------

